
The problem is not HTTP over TCP - ciconia
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/the-next-version-of-http-wont-be-using-tcp/?comments=1&post=36350073
======
idclip
pretty much.

and as an 80s kid, ive been seeing it happen. facebook is partially to blame
too.

they pushed trackers, metrics and localization, in such ways that i feel that
the internet had become compartmentalized, and is laiden with dark patterns.

google is a counter productive force on the internet.

its is a lack of proper engineering and design, maybe even over engineering.

and as "pretty" as it all seems these days, its all less usable, and less
enjoyable, especially on mobile.

edit: i also trust the web less these days, i wonder if im alone on this?

